# Quick Pictures from HPBA Reno Area



## webbie (Mar 12, 2007)

The Trade show for the fireplace/stove industry is in Reno this year. I will post the pics in this thread. Any discussion should be done in the regular forums.

In this post, Webwidow on the Heavenly Gondola, Some views from way up there, and the gondola machinery for you fabricators.


----------



## webbie (Mar 15, 2007)

More pics


----------



## webbie (Mar 15, 2007)

More - Getting set up for show


----------



## webbie (Mar 15, 2007)

Convention Ctr and lobby before show


----------



## webbie (Mar 15, 2007)

Truckee River in Downtown Reno

Famous Reno Sign - Biggest little city

Bowling Stadium - mecca for bowlers - Elk is salivating right about now


----------



## webbie (Mar 16, 2007)

This one is for Brother Bart


----------



## webbie (Mar 16, 2007)

Outdoor Burn area - notice - about 500 stoves burning and blue sky - no smoke. I'll take some better ones later which show more chimneys.....you guys might want to plant these at the anti-hearth forum.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 16, 2007)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> This one is for Brother Bart



Yes!


----------



## webbie (Mar 16, 2007)

MSG, Thomas, Craig and Rod (hearthtools)

and

Corie, Rod and Thoase


----------



## webbie (Mar 17, 2007)

3 Pics

One a stainless pool heater - wood burning, which is EPA approved......as much as 250,000 BTU, it would also heat up a hot tub in a hurry!

The second is a corn/biomass furnace which can be rolled from place to place! Great for the shop, etc - or even for working outdoors and having a source of warmth.

The other is prototype pellet stove put together by an inventor who had previously bought a pellet stove - and then threw it out of the house due to dust, etc.

This unit has no convection fans, so no noise! It also has a unique burning system. There is a combustion fan, but it is located on the chimney stack outside (as I said, this is a prototype!).


----------

